# My GAL Setup



## ConnorPanter (Nov 23, 2013)

Just some photos of my Giant African Land Snail setup, 60 litre storage tub with 6 holes drilled each side, 3/4 inches of soil, dry-wood, cuttlefish bone, water dish, heat mat and decor.


----------



## philfish66 (Dec 2, 2013)

great set up are you going to breed them 

phil:2thumb:


----------



## ConnorPanter (Nov 23, 2013)

*hey*

yeah hopefully


----------



## teresaharris (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice, if it were me I would fill it to atleast half way with substrate, snails love to burrow


----------

